# Do I take the Job?



## Ochazuke (Nov 11, 2019)

So I just got offered a chance to open a new sushi bar just outside of Boston. I’d be in charge of all the food and personnel, but somebody else is the financial backer. So far it seems like all the perks with few of the risks.

I had planned to move back to Japan this year, but it’s kinda rare to get an offer like this, so it’s very tempting. Is it worth giving up my current stability and life plans to go jaunting off to a new state?

For background reference, I grew up in my Japanese father’s izakaya and sushi bar. I helped him open two more restaurants before moving to Connecticut and opening an entirely new spot with new people. After a couple years of that I finally left the industry and pursued a career in accounting and finance. It’s a stable job and I’m way more comfortable than before, but sometimes I get bored and miss the kitchen work and lifestyle. I also remember that there were times when I hated it though too...

What are everybody’s thoughts?


----------



## ian (Nov 11, 2019)

Absolutely. Especially if it’s just to the south of Boston. My palate itches.


----------



## Ochazuke (Nov 11, 2019)

ian said:


> Absolutely. Especially if it’s just to the south of Boston. My palate itches.


Haha, I wouldn’t be doing any of the super fancy stuff. My background and aspirations are more humble. My goal would be for just simple, seasonal fare done well at a modest price point.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 11, 2019)

Which would make you happier, at work and outside of work?


----------



## LostHighway (Nov 11, 2019)

Just get every i doted and t crossed in the contract, including terms of separation. Money guys have a bad habit of forgetting the terms of verbal agreements and they often decide to meddle where they have no real expertise.
Boston is a great city *if* you have money, although IMO terrible to drive in.


----------



## ian (Nov 11, 2019)

Ochazuke said:


> Haha, I wouldn’t be doing any of the super fancy stuff. My background and aspirations are more humble. My goal would be for just simple, seasonal fare done well at a modest price point.



Sounds great to me. I just want to support a fellow KKFer, and eat what I’m sure would be great food. Then again, I totally understand wanting to preserve the stability of your current job.



LostHighway said:


> although IMO terrible to drive in.



On the contrary! I love driving in Boston, because everyone is so predictably aggressive. There’s no question about what anyone will do in any situation.


----------



## refcast (Nov 11, 2019)

It depends on what job you'll be doing in Japan -- accounting or restaurants again or something else. And of course whether you like a particular area's culture (and weather) more than the other.

If the sushi job is just a year or two commitment for opening, then after you do that, then you can decide whether you want to stay or move to Japan. Assuming you can find someone to run the sushi place after you get all the things going.


----------



## Ochazuke (Nov 11, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> Which would make you happier, at work and outside of work?


It’s a good question. On one hand I love the stability, regular hours, and all the benefits that come with a stable 9-5. On the other hand, I do miss the aspect of continuous self-improvement that comes with the kitchen lifestyle (I don’t miss the crazy hours, grueling work, and lower pay though). 

That’s I guess the heart of the question: I prefer the type of work in the food service industry, but I prefer the lifestyle of the 9-5 white collar worker.


----------



## SeattleBen (Nov 11, 2019)

The rush of working in restaurants is great. The hours and pay aren't. I'm not sure what would have to be on offer to entice me back in. Especially if you're going to be on the line. I can think of no restaurateur who has anything that looks like decent work/life balance that I've ever known. But at the end of the day you do what makes you happy and fulfilled.


----------



## Jville (Nov 11, 2019)

Ochazuke said:


> It’s a good question. On one hand I love the stability, regular hours, and all the benefits that come with a stable 9-5. On the other hand, I do miss the aspect of continuous self-improvement that comes with the kitchen lifestyle (I don’t miss the crazy hours, grueling work, and lower pay though).
> 
> That’s I guess the heart of the question: I prefer the type of work in the food service industry, but I prefer the lifestyle of the 9-5 white collar worker.



How much of a pay difference?


----------



## panda (Nov 12, 2019)

boston is expensive as hell and the traffic is horrendous and the weather even worse. but it's also super fun and lots to do. i would love the stability of a 9-5 but i'd be bored to death..


----------



## osakajoe (Nov 12, 2019)

A few questions:

What would you be doing in Japan and where?

Does your dad and family live in Japan or immigrants to America? 

When you last lived in Japan what did you do and what are your feelings about it?


----------



## Ochazuke (Nov 12, 2019)

osakajoe said:


> A few questions:
> 
> What would you be doing in Japan and where?
> 
> ...



Half of my family lives in Okinawa, so that’s where I’d head for now. I’d just be doing the usual English teacher route until I get more settled. My dad and immediate family still live in America. My dad is an immigrant - even though he’s lived here for 30 years, he’s still a Japanese citizen. 

So I’ve actually never worked in Japan before, I was only there as a kid (and occasional visits back). This would be my first time living there as an adult. I have worked for a Japanese company before for about 2 years so I have a small taste of Japanese work culture. 

Like a lot of hafu, I never felt like I fit in over there (but it’s actually better in Okinawa - lots of hafu and foreigners). At the same time, there are parts of daily life in Japan that I absolutely love. I miss my family in Okinawa a lot. Of course there are also many parts that are frustrating: attitudes towards foreigners, different work culture, etc.


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 12, 2019)

I live just outside Boston, raised inside 128 and never left. 
Please open a place around here, my wife would love more sushi! 

@ian where are you?


----------



## ian (Nov 12, 2019)

Bensbites said:


> I live just outside Boston, raised inside 128 and never left.
> Please open a place around here, my wife would love more sushi!
> 
> @ian where are you?



Jamaica Plain. I work at Boston College, though, so I’m around your neck of the woods all the time. (I was considering asking you to do a handle at some point, so I looked you up on your website, or something, can’t remember. Might still ask at some point if I get worthy knife with an unworthy handle.)


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 12, 2019)

ian said:


> Jamaica Plain. I work at Boston College, though, so I’m around your neck of the woods all the time. (I was considering asking you to do a handle at some point, so I looked you up on your website, or something, can’t remember. Might still ask at some point if I get worthy knife with an unworthy handle.)


ha... you are practically in by back yard. I have a PhD from BC, I am happy to chat knives over coffee sometime.

Best,
Ben


----------



## osakajoe (Nov 12, 2019)

If coming to Japan to teach English, go with an opportunity to run a sushi restaurant. There are plenty of English teaching jobs always available out here. As long as English is your first language and you have a degree you pretty much qualify for the job. 

You should be able to find these jobs anytime you wish to leave the sushi business. 

Working conditions aren’t bad unless you become a cog in the salaryman machine. This will also depend on the company you join. 

Stigmas on foreigners in Japan working are usually exaggerated by a certain group of foreigners. Those who come over with their own preconceived image of how their life will be in Japan. While here, they view and impose their own culture and beliefs onto the Japan society. They do this without ever trying to fully immerse themselves in the actually Japanese society, ignoring to try and learn more about the culture and belief systems here. 

I know way too many ex pats who have been here for 5-10 years who still barely have a kindergarten level of the language. They can order a drink or dinner but can’t hold an actual conversation the whole evening. 

They’ll usually hangout at foreigner bars with other like minded expats and sit around And complain about everything wrong with the society and how unfair it is to them. Quite ridiculous in my opinion and I shy away from these ex pats. 

Most of the places I go to eat and drink see little foreigners and are great places to talk and enjoy the Japanese people and culture. They obviously do not mind foreigners just don’t be rude, drunk idiots, and try and learn the language and culture. It may be quite different from your own. But as long as they see you’re trying to understand, as well as speak to them in Japanese, they’ll love you and it will make your experience in Japan that much richer. 

For now Japan should still be here when you’re done with the sushi business life.


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Nov 13, 2019)

9-5 desk jobs make me want to blow my head off so I vote sushi. Sustainable of course. I can help out with sourcing of that.


----------



## lumo (Nov 13, 2019)

It gets harder to travel and relocate as you get older, start a family and buy things.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 13, 2019)

lumo said:


> It gets harder to travel and relocate as you get older, start a family and buy things.


Yeah, but, if California calls... 

Also a great way to prevent blowing your brains out over boredom from a 9-5 job is to have your own company/ business. You likely will not get too bored between the hours of 5 pm and 9 am.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Dec 1, 2019)

Aye, I'm full Okinawan but born and raised in the US. 

I'd go for it. Sounds like something like doesnt happen all too often. If anything, seems like you can always go back to something 9-5.


----------

